# Mineral attractant for deer



## 70t351w (Oct 1, 2007)

I purchased the Whitetail Addiction Deer Attractant at a local Walmart. A friend uses COM ER DEER. I checked out the price of the COM ER DEER and it is $44 for a two gallon jug. Whitetail Addiction only cost me $5 for a gallon. Is there any difference between the way these two work?


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2007)

Try spraying some peanut oil on the vegetation with your garden sprayer instead of come eer deer and see what happens.


----------

